# Jotul Rangeley Install before and After Pictures... Any thoughts?



## ChelseaFC (Aug 14, 2011)

Did the install myself with a lot of help from my uncle and wife.

After all said and done, I'm proud of myself.

Feel free to comment, good or bad. I just wanted to show off a little!!

BEFORE:






And After:


----------



## Todd (Aug 14, 2011)

Looks fantastic! You can be proud.


----------



## raybonz (Aug 14, 2011)

That came out spectacular, you should be proud of nice work like that! Very nice choice of materials and nicely done!

Ray


----------



## certified106 (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow that looks awesome! Great job


----------



## NordicSplitter (Aug 14, 2011)

Did you sacrifice the air vent and outlet?


----------



## pyronut (Aug 14, 2011)

Beauty   Great job.


----------



## jimbom (Aug 14, 2011)

Very nice.  I admire those with talent for color and texture.  You have the talent.  The stove looks good also.


----------



## Pagey (Aug 14, 2011)

Spectacular!


----------



## Jaugust124 (Aug 14, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Blue Vomit (Aug 14, 2011)

holy crap! that looks awesome!


----------



## leeave96 (Aug 14, 2011)

That looks GREAT - and the stove ain't half bad looking either 

I've seen with my own eyes one of those Jotul Rangeley's and they are a nice stove.

Happy burning!
Bill


----------



## begreen (Aug 15, 2011)

Super job. That's quite a change. I like the dove grey room color. It's a nice compliment to the stonework.

Now get some fire in the belly of that beast!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Aug 15, 2011)

ChelseaFC said:
			
		

> Did the install myself with a lot of help from my uncle and wife.
> 
> After all said and done, I'm proud of myself.
> 
> Feel free to comment, good or bad. I just wanted to show off a little!!




Looks great. How old is the house, and how drafty or tight is it? I am interested in knowing how this stove performs.


And what is the claimed firebox size. Based on Jotul's website, they make it seem like it is about the same size as the Oslo.


----------



## pen (Aug 15, 2011)

well done!

pen


----------



## mhrischuk (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful! Looks like real stone too.

How come my install took 8 pages?


----------



## ChelseaFC (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks to all for the positive comments. It feels good.




			
				NordicSplitter said:
			
		

> Did you sacrifice the air vent and outlet?



I sacrificed the electrical outlet but did not sacrifice the vent. I plan on using the vent's fan to circulate the air when the stove is on.




			
				BrowningBAR said:
			
		

> Looks great. How old is the house, and how drafty or tight is it? I am interested in know how this stove performs.
> 
> And what is the claimed firebox size. Based on Jotul's website, the make it seem like it is about the same size as the Oslo.



The house is about 6 years old and it is pretty tight. As soon as I start it up I will post how it performs on here. The chimney is about 19ft tall so I don't think draft will be an issue.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 15, 2011)

Oo la la . . . very, very nice installation. I like this one a lot


----------



## fireview2788 (Aug 15, 2011)

VERY VERY NICE


fv


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks great! Nice work.


----------



## Bub381 (Aug 16, 2011)

firebox size is 2.67 cu ft i believe.


----------



## Ron34422 (Aug 16, 2011)

Wow!...Great looking install...You must me proud...

Ron


----------



## AmazingGraceDairy (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow!  that is gorgeous!


----------



## Bub381 (Aug 18, 2011)

That sir is nice


----------



## raybonz (Aug 18, 2011)

I did look at the Rangely when I was researching stoves and thought the Rangely was interesting.. If I remember right the top load was a bit small compared to the other load methods so I decided on a front load only but still like the Rangely.. Look forward to hearing your experiences!

Good Luck!

Ray


----------



## Bub381 (Aug 18, 2011)

You are correct in the top load it is good for smaller wood but the big stuff for a long or night time burn is easily fed in the front door.I agree and i thought the same but when i saw this stove i just knew it was what we needed and it's built like a bomb shelter.I'll keep ya posted when we start burning.


----------



## joefrompa (Aug 19, 2011)

Let me explain to you how nice that is....

seeing that made me picture jackhammering the entire brick hearth which takes up one wall in my house. Taking it down to bare concrete and no longer a raised hearth. Then putting down cement board and doing it exactly like you did yours with the nice stacked stone on the walls and a stand-alone stove.

I'v enever pictured that before, and now I wish I had it.

Beautiful.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 19, 2011)

I would love it if you could give some details as to how you did the wall . . . what you used . . . how you attached it, etc. since I would definitely consider doing something similar to my own installation. I tell ya . . . this looks wicked sharp.


----------



## Highbeam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thefront door has andirons to protect the glass. How are you going to stuff big logs in?


----------



## Bub381 (Aug 19, 2011)

It is 7" between andirons and top of door opening.If splits are larger remove the andirons and burn with wood set back some.Wood has to be away from glass anyways for airwash.Good point though.


----------



## Frostbit (Aug 20, 2011)

Went down and looked at a Rangeley finally today, live and in person. Looks pretty nice, but if the rumor that they may build a second version without the top load feature is true,  that would be more of my preference. 

The stove looks well built. $2509 for the plain jane, an additional $100 for the cast iron side panels, which the floor model had on it. Does come with the rear heat shield standard.

On another note, Jotul wants $216 for the "stainless" steel secondary baffle that is rusting out on my almost 4 year old Castine F400. Yikes, their parts are not cheap.


----------



## Flatbedford (Aug 20, 2011)

Frostbit said:
			
		

> .On another note, Jotul wants $216 for the "stainless" steel secondary baffle that is rusting out on my almost 4 year old Castine F400. Yikes, their parts are not cheap.



You could just about buy 2 "expensive" catalysts for a Woodstock stove for that money.


----------



## raybonz (Aug 20, 2011)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Frostbit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Interesting perspective on the cost of that baffle after only 4 yrs! I hope my T-5 baffle holds up MUCH longer than that! I will have to look at the warranty to see how long that part is waranteed ..The one on the T-5 is S/S and looks pretty heavy duty, I'd like to see a pic of the F400 baffle we are talking about..

Ray


----------



## certified106 (Aug 20, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Flatbedford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ray, you have nothing to worry about it has a lifetime gaurantee which is one the reasons I bought the T6.


----------



## raybonz (Aug 20, 2011)

certified106 said:
			
		

> Ray, you have nothing to worry about it has a lifetime gaurantee which is one the reasons I bought the T6.



NICE!! The warrantee was a factor in the stove buying decision as well.. Lots of factors came into play...

Ray


----------



## BucksCounty (Aug 21, 2011)

Awesome.  Just awesome.


----------



## ChelseaFC (Aug 24, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I would love it if you could give some details as to how you did the wall . . . what you used . . . how you attached it, etc. since I would definitely consider doing something similar to my own installation. I tell ya . . . this looks wicked sharp.



OK here it goes....

I originally got quoted $6500 (including stove) for a complete install, without a non-combustible wall. After seeing that number I said to myself, let me try this on my own.

As you see I started out with an empty canvas. I needed to do everything from scratch, down to the chimney. I started off my studying the Jotul specs and clearances needed as well as pulling the permit to do this job. So I measured, designed on paper, then ordered everything.

I started with the floor. There is an inch of cement board with stone on top. I spread semi-dry mortar to create a bed for the stone and when "it fit" I spread thin-set under the stone and added a bit more water to both clean the stone and create a nice "seam" between the stones. I created a mold of the air vent and found a rock that would fit over it in order to punch it out after the inspection. I know people might shriek at this, but I feel its far back enough that amber wont get in as it is also on the side that the door opens to. This floor is enough according to Jotul.

Next the wall... I cut concrete board to fit the area I needed. I used the left over cuts to create the 1" spacers that I needed from the sheetrock. Marked up the board and made sure I was securing it to the studs. I put up the concrete board and was ready to lay up the rock.

Next the stone... I used New England Thinstone. I tried laying it out on my deck to get the pattern, which I did, but as soon as I started I ended up braking the pattern and went stone by stone. That is the art and most difficult of the job. It does require patience and since I was doing this for myself and not getting paid for it, I put in the extra love. I also purchased corner pieces to make the edges work cleaner. As you build the wall you have less and less pieces to work with and my lucky stars, I had pieces that worked well at the top being nice and flat. i again used thin-set since it has better bonding properties than the old mortar.

Finally, placed the stove in place.


----------

